# stuffers



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

anybody ever use or make them. If so whats your insite. I was just thinkin about it the other day and thought it would be kinda cool to use birds you have killed to kill even more. I know some say they suck because there so sensetive but other than that what did you think.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Not worth the time and effort! With the realism of today's decoys, why bother. Especially for spring goose hunting. Spring= wet sloppy conditions! Moistures and mounts don't go together. Lot's of work and you might only get a couple seasons out of them! Get some UV paint and some full bodies and you will be better off.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well, if you have the time and the money, then you could do some canada's jsut for shats and giggles. I am planning on it just for something to do during winter next year.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

I was the exactly the same way. Very curious about it. I was looking all over on were to learn how to do it. Ended up finding a quick and easy way to do it and I have 3 birds mounted. I have to say for my first 3 they are not bad at all. I have to say that I value ricks opinons all the time cause he knows what he is talking about, ricks forgot more about mounting birds then I will ever know or learn. Im just saying I can get a bird done in 1 1/2 hours no sweat.( and looks good). As for duribilty I have been carrying them by their necks and treating them like other plastic decoys and the guys I know have had theirs for over 10 years and the pics are still looking good believe it or not. Canadas are fun to mount I have 2 done and there is no way that you will ever make a stuffing rig out of snows . But I do have 1 ross being mounted just cause i gotta do somthing to keep my mind off of Spring Snow Goose Hunting. Gives me somthing to do. And in a week I will have a bigger snow and a pretty nice blue done. I still am gonna run my Dakota Decoys but these are just fun to know you created them! BTW its only $15 or less/ goose.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

where did you get your info on how to do it?


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

www.goosestuffers.com


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

If anyone wants to borrow or buy the learning DVD from me you can. PM me. Also I can get some pictures if you want!?


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

anybody else have any oppinions. and if you guys have used them how did you store or carry them. are the heads fragile?


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I saw guys last year that had a boat load of stuffers snow geese for there spread. They looked pretty good. When i talk to the guy he said it was alot of work keeping them clean, but the hard work payed of!
Im one the fence about them though, with all the new decoys and uv paint i think your better of using decoys instead of stuffers. Unless you are able to keep them clean and in good shape! :2cents:


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ya It all depends on what field im hunting. I wont take them in them if the fields a soopy. Im talkin for snow and canadas. Other then that they arent that bad..........I still use other decoys.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Mounting a goose for under $20 bucks, I spose if your time is worth nothing to you it can be done, but unless you have some taxidermy experience, it's more than likely going to look like road kill and last you a year or so if you are lucky! If you add it up, it will be cheaper to buy a 4 pack of full bodies in the end. Don't say I didn't tell you so...After your new "Stuffer" is leaking greace all over your new white bird...Because you have to wire wheel all that fat off your bird or it will drip out and soak your bird...Good luck trying to skin that fat out with a knife...You'll never get it all...Durable...sorry not buying it...Guys complain about GHG because they grab it by the leg and the base breaks...You have no idea when it comes to stuffers. The change in temps alone will crack the skin on your birds and mositure...Good luck! Oh, and did I mention all the bugs you will be carry around in your new birds...Yep bugs like dead things!
I'll tell you what, why don't you post up some pic's after your season is done...That's when I would really like to see em'! If you know a little about taxidermy like nowski, you might have a chance.
My point again is...It can be done, but unless you are a taxidermist, know how remove all the fat and how to wash and degrease your bird throughly & properly...Your bird will not last. And, if you do it right, it's going to take a lot more time, money and you'll still have to deal with the all of the above!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Getem Rick


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

I did three stuffers that were flying for may hunt next week.I did flesh the bird and borax the bird ,I do taxidermyfor aliving I thing I will get two year out of them,there is picture posted of them underthree flying suffers and I had ahour and half in them thay are skin out completely wing were inverted and meat clean out.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

definatly agreeing with rick here. definatly going to have a lot of beetles in there. EVERY bit of fat and meat has to be removed, (and good luck on the joints of the wings :wink ! and even IF u get all the meat off, ur still looking at the conditions you'll be hunting in. the only day that i would presume suitable for using stuffers, would probably be an overcast, or cloudy day, with minimal wind. u can't set them out in the rain, and bright sunshine day will ruin and discolor them. might get a couple years max out of them. better off just buying decs.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

nowski10 said:


> Im just saying I can get a bird done in 1 1/2 hours no sweat.( and looks good).


Nick, there is no way you're doing it right if that's how long it takes you. That's probably about the minimum amount of time you should be spending on a wheel alone.

Those things are going to be leaking grease in no time.

I actually think you could make stuffers that are fairly durable that would last several seasons if you did it right. Used in the fall, under dry conditions, and transported carefully they would be fine.

I've thought about doing a few. I wouldn't do a whole spread, but having a handful to put right in the landing hole couldn't hurt. Would it be necessary? No. But just something fun to try.


----------

